# Videos of Interesting or Ancient instruments



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Saxon Lyre





Erhu





Theramin





Da Vinci's Piano Cello (designed by him but created recently)





Didgeridoo


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Hammer Dulcimer





Glass Harmonica





Glass harp





Native American Flute





Marimba


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

The Brazen Bull
http://history.howstuffworks.com/history-vs-myth/10-medieval-torture-devices1.htm


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

*Chinese Instrument Heaven*


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Harp Ukulele


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Animal said:


> Didgeridoo


Authentic didgeridoos aren't made of bamboo...tho I have one from Indonesia made out of bamboo. True didges are made of gum tree wood manipulated to be hollowed out by termites. I play this instrument. 
I have to say I love playing my bamboo one as well as it makes a different sound.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Here's a range of instruments from around the world for the list...


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

I was hoping to find a video of someone playing _Hårgalåten_ on a nyckelharpa ("keyed fiddle" or "key harp"), but...


----------

